# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  SPS cannot connect to SQL after database upgrade

## almos

Hi, 

I've upgraded the SQL database of  a MOSS 2007 server from 2005 express to 2008 R2 Enterprise (in two steps: SQL Express 2005 => SQL Express 2008 => SQL 2008 R2).

After the upgrade it seemed working fine, but the SQL management studio. So I uninstalled and reinstalled it, but something went wrong: the SPS cannot connect to the SQL database any more.
I see tons of errors in the event log, and I am not able to even the SPS configuration wizard. 

I checked the the SQL server, and I found that there are errors on the permissons tab like this:
Couldn't obtain information about windows NT group/users 'NT Service\MSSQLSERVER', error code 0xffff0001

Please, help to find out how to repair this!

Thanks in advance!

----------


## skhanal

What account you are running SQL Server under?. It looks like a local system account.

----------


## almos

> What account you are running SQL Server under?. It looks like a local system account.


You are right. It's runing in the name of LocalSystem. Shall I change it?

----------


## rmiao

What was sql service account? Was domain account? Change to previous account then restart sql service.

----------


## almos

I gave up. I uninstalled MOSS2007 and created a new DB. Now I have a clean wroking MOSS2007 server.

But there is an other issue: I cannot import the content db

The error message is the following:
_The specified spcontentdatabase name=wss_content parent=spdatabaseserviceinstance name=SFI-SPS-SZERVER\OLDSFISPSDB has been upgraded to a newer version of sharepoint. please upgrade this sharepoint application server before attempting to access this object._

I checked: and the MOSS2007 SP2 and WSS3 SP2 are installed
Before it was a standalone server, now it is a farm.

What can I do?

----------


## rmiao

Sounds sharepoint issue now.

----------


## almos

I checked the version of the WSS_Contect db in the Version table and the version of MOSS2007 under Programs and Features. 

I foud a very useful table here:

SPS Versions

So I downloaded and installed the necessary hotfixes (I had to request, and I got the download link via email) for MOSS2007 AND for WSS3 as well. 

Now it's working!  :Big Grin:

----------

